

Ask HN: Weblog written in Backbone? - shire

I would like to write a blog in backbone and perhaps using Nodejs or Express on the backend.<p>What would be the right of going about this? like for the models I would need for backbone and things like that? has anyone written an app or blog in Backbone? this will be my first time.
======
z3bra
[https://github.com/trantorLiu/Node-Backbone-Require-
Example-...](https://github.com/trantorLiu/Node-Backbone-Require-Example-Blog)

~~~
shire
thanks this is what I was looking for.

